# CEDAR KEY REPORTS???



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

okay.... so here is the rundown on the Cedar Key fishing. "THE SEA OF RED" has come a little early this year.... big time working of the tides is key!! the ebt tide seemed to provide the most agressive of our strikes on reds and full high tide seemed to be the hot time on trout.... light colors (pearl white / nucular chicken / gold spoons) were the hot baits of the weekend.... live shrimp produced very well late afternoon..... between 4 boats we covered a lot of ground!!! for any direct spots..... pm me, as it seems Cedar Key area is tight liped :-X


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

is this the cedar key that is south of Keaton Beach and north of Homosassa


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

We caught some nice reds on the oyster beds between cedar key and north key 2 weeks ago


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> We caught some nice reds on the oyster beds between cedar key and north key 2 weeks ago


is this the cedar key that is south of Keaton Beach and north of Homosassa. I would like to know if Tarpon are there in the spring/summer


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

-permitchaser: yes this the "Cedar Key" that is between the Sass and keaton beach..... tarpon typicaly are not seen here in the heat of the summer as cedar key water ways tend to get a little warm and have some extreme low tides.... if you are if you know the Sass and keaton beach "stienhatchee" you are still in the big bend region and migrations is much the same.... think scallops. hope this helps you out on your seach


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I like to fly fish so I guess I'll go to Sass next spring


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I was there about a month ago and had one of those days where you couldn't keep a redfish off your hook.  All they wanted was cut bait on the bottom, they wouldn't take any artificial I threw. Once I was unhooking one fish I'd caught and measuring it with the hook dangling over the side and had a redfish on a bare circle hook! I also have had pretty good luck at Waccasassa, although the tide the last couple weekends was not ideal or especially productive, I still boated a few reds and some trout, blacktip, and a monster sail cat. I am fishing there a lot lately since it's close and there's no ramp fee. Bring your skinny water skiff though for sure.


----------

